# What would you say my BF is ( pics inside)



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

I have ordered some calipers however after a quick guide please so i can use it in my macro calculation. Im too biased to say what i think it is so im after some neutral feedback. Ive spent the last 3 months in keto and made some guesses to move on to iifym.

many thanks


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

I have ordered some calipers however after a quick guide please so i can use it in my macro calculation. Im too biased to say what i think it is so im after some neutral feedback. Ive spent the last 3 months in keto and made some guesses to move on to iifym.

many thanks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Twenty five plus


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

whats your height and weight (here on earth not your home planet of Kashyyyk  )


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

25%


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

High 20's tbh.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

But easy enough to drop lower


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Height 6'

Weight 88kgs as of this morning. Down from 110.9 kgs on april 25th 2014.

And thanks for the replies.

aiming for 10% further loss before Dec 2014.

loosing weight seems as hard as quitting smoking. In fact id say harder. :-S


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

omle said:


> Height 6'
> 
> Weight 88kgs as of this morning. Down from 110.9 kgs on april 25th 2014.
> 
> ...


Deffo mate.


----------



## Adam7969 (Jul 15, 2014)

Tbh those photos aren't great and it's hard to give a really accurate opinion on it. But around 20-25% I'd say


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Even hairier than me too


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done on the weight loss so far and no longer smoking!

As said in the 20's but also about 15% hair too!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

omle said:


> Height 6'
> 
> Weight 88kgs as of this morning. Down from 110.9 kgs on april 25th 2014.
> 
> ...


WOW that is some epic weight lose in a short time mate.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

love how youve redded out your crotch area even though your wearing pants.

25 +


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> love how youve redded out your crotch area even though your wearing pants.
> 
> 25 +


You looked that hard?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You looked that hard?


looked hard ...got hard.LOL


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

gawd damn and i thought i was hairy.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I think if you shaved you would lose another stone,bf is about 25%


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Even hairier than me too





FGT said:


> Well done on the weight loss so far and no longer smoking!
> 
> As said in the 20's but also about 15% hair too!!!


Only close shave elbow upwards arms, shoulders, neck and back of hands as these piddle me off, 



andyhuggins said:


> WOW that is some epic weight lose in a short time mate.


Lost it on a keto diet quit smoking at the same time ( docs advice for everyting) (well not the keto part ) worked great few issues which i started to overcome as i researched more but its hard to keep up and it does have some side effects that are a pain in the ass. I did a 2 week long trial on a 1677 calorie 184.3g carbs 140.3g protein 42.1g fat, felt hungry alot more but noticed i recovered and had more instant energy in the gym. hence why i wanted to calculate it and stick to it for a while. want to hit 15% bf for Dec 2014 for my bday present to me from me. Lower would be nice but im being realistic, ive smashed my initial target of a stone by Xmas so the only way is onwards. Im very lucky i get to use the works gym during working hours each day for a couple of hours that added to focus t25 and squash has helped me no end.



CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> love how youve redded out your crotch area even though your wearing pants.
> 
> 25 +


They have a swear word on so didnt want to offend and being a silver back provides enough offence already 



CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> looked hard ...got hard.LOL


Not as errotic as taking selfies xx



gearchange said:


> I think if you shaved you would lose another stone,bf is about 25%


Free heating in winter  shaving would become a daily chore and shaving my back would require a skill of epic proportions. and there is no chance on this planet id let the Mrs near my back with a razor. 

Thanks all shaming my self is positive reinforcement and a great help.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

omle said:


> Only close shave elbow upwards arms, shoulders, neck and back of hands as these piddle me off,
> 
> Lost it on a keto diet quit smoking at the same time ( docs advice for everyting) (well not the keto part ) worked great few issues which i started to overcome as i researched more but its hard to keep up and it does have some side effects that are a pain in the ass. I did a 2 week long trial on a 1677 calorie 184.3g carbs 140.3g protein 42.1g fat, felt hungry alot more but noticed i recovered and had more instant energy in the gym. hence why i wanted to calculate it and stick to it for a while. want to hit 15% bf for Dec 2014 for my bday present to me from me. Lower would be nice but im being realistic, ive smashed my initial target of a stone by Xmas so the only way is onwards. Im very lucky i get to use the works gym during working hours each day for a couple of hours that added to focus t25 and squash has helped me no end.
> 
> ...


good sport mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I got called names last month mate, it was nasty, the hurt drove me on, now im a pecil neck

You'll never win with these barstewards


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I got called names last month mate, it was nasty, the hurt drove me on, now im a pecil neck
> 
> You'll never win with these barstewards


winning is not everything but getting even is fun. And were all adults


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Dieting is especially hard. When you choose to do keto! I always struggle. Cravings to through the roof.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mey said:


> Dieting is especially hard. When you choose to do keto! I always struggle. Cravings to through the roof.


When you are a "natty" things are really hard tbh.


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

Mey said:


> Dieting is especially hard. When you choose to do keto! I always struggle. Cravings to through the roof.


Cravings seemed to die off after 30 days for me and I used pepsi max as a emergency treat to start with. Hardest part was eating a very bland selection of foods as well as getting enough fibre( sorted that towards the last few weeks of the diet) was a pain going out for food as well. The local truck stop wasnt the Mrs ideal place for a meal.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

omle said:


> Cravings seemed to die off after 30 days for me and I used pepsi max as a emergency treat to start with. Hardest part was eating a very bland selection of foods as well as getting enough fibre( sorted that towards the last few weeks of the diet) was a pain going out for food as well. The local truck stop wasnt the Mrs ideal place for a meal.


To be honest you just have to "deal with it"


----------

